# Airport raid uncovers death adder



## News Bot (Apr 30, 2009)

*Published:* 30-Apr-09 05:58 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

ONE of the world's most venomous snakes has been found in a haul of 35 reptiles being smuggled out of Western Australia, authorities say.

*Read More...*


----------



## m.punja (Apr 30, 2009)

Doubt it'll stop him.


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 30, 2009)

should be legal to export reptles we export everything else whats the diff then it wouldn't be so cruel because its all done by the book


----------



## haymista (Apr 30, 2009)

I just thought it was **** expensive


----------



## The_Cake (Apr 30, 2009)

probably just trying to get to the expo.....


----------



## ludos (Apr 30, 2009)

Snakes on a plane...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 30, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> should be legal to export reptles we export everything else whats the diff then it wouldn't be so cruel because its all done by the book


 
Paul isnt it more of an issue that they were wild caught illegally.


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah cracks your right they were wild caught wich is wrong unless you have a permit but don't get me started on that one lol anyway just saying we should be able to export reptiles legaly as far as wild caught reptiles go permit or not it is still poching anyway cheers mate


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 30, 2009)

Licensed W.A Reptile and breeders are doing it very tough these days and some of us do indeed rely on the additional market outside of W.A. Illegal poachers who come over here and take away reptiles can evetually erode our place in those markets.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 30, 2009)

The biggest concern here is that after an unknown adventure with other reptiles from unknown sources, animals of unknown origin are being released into the wild.


----------



## -Peter (May 1, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> The biggest concern here is that after an unknown adventure with other reptiles from unknown sources, animals of unknown origin are being released into the wild.




But doesn't it make you feel all fuzzy and warm?


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (May 1, 2009)

Native wildlife smugglers should be given the harshest of penalties.


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2009)

-Peter said:


> But doesn't it make you feel all fuzzy and warm?



Not really. You?


----------



## JAMES.w (May 3, 2009)

there is a video about it at this site

http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/40000-of-reptiles-seized-by-dec-20090430-aolr.html


----------



## dottyback (May 3, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> should be legal to export reptles we export everything else whats the diff then it wouldn't be so cruel because its all done by the book


 
%100 CORRECT!!

Make it legal to export wildlife and presto the problem go's! Its ludicrous
that farmers get permits to cull galah's and cockatoo's, send them oversea's legally and that will stop smuggling. Do the same with herps. Whats a stumpy go for in Europe? 
1000 Euro?


----------

